# Cutting Sawyer Oars



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Need to shave off a few inches from some Sawyer MXS composite oars. Cut will be from handle end. Trying to decide if best accomplished by chop saw with special blade - or carefully by hand with hack saw and miter box. I've made a jig to get the little hole for the handle set screw just right.

Would be interested in hearing from anyone who has cut Sawyer composite oars. Many thanks.


----------



## bobblehead (Jun 26, 2007)

I cut mine down using a composite chop-saw blade by about 4 inches. Reset the weighted handles, all perfecto.


----------



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks. Did you drill the little handle holes by just measuring or did you make a little jig? Did you counter sink the little handle screw hole? I've got three oars to do and want to do it right. Thanks.


----------



## bobblehead (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry I didn't include that info...I drilled by hand after a careful measurement and did countersink the screws. I did four oars this way, and all worked just fine. It was a bit nerve-wracking at first, worrying I was going to screw it up, but it was easier than expected. I would recommend doing a test cut a short bit from the end (after marking your final cut spot of course!) to see which blade works best for you. I used a cut-off blade, but a fine carbide blade worked really well too. Good luck!


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

By all means use a chop saw to get a straight cut. Set something up on a table or stand to keep the oar shaft level and straight against the fence.


----------

